# Flex not available in Boston??? Odd



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It could mean no openings right now


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

What's odd about it? Markets open and close all the time, year round.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

It just means no openings at the moment. Give it a week.


----------

